# Planted Tanks > Fertilisation and Algae >  Proper way of dosing JBL ferropol....???

## PeterGwee

Hi guys! Well..now have some problems with the JBL ferropol again. Recently, I got myself an iron test kit after finding growth of green spot algae to be quite strong after dosing the JBL ferropol according to the instruction printed for several weeks. When I measured the iron level, it shows a value of 0.8!!! Did a 50% water change and the level went down to 0.2. So, do I stop dosing the fert until the level drop or must I continue to dose according to the instruction printed? [ :Grin: ] ..By the way, the plants are growing like mad..

----------


## PeterGwee

Hi guys! Well..now have some problems with the JBL ferropol again. Recently, I got myself an iron test kit after finding growth of green spot algae to be quite strong after dosing the JBL ferropol according to the instruction printed for several weeks. When I measured the iron level, it shows a value of 0.8!!! Did a 50% water change and the level went down to 0.2. So, do I stop dosing the fert until the level drop or must I continue to dose according to the instruction printed? [ :Grin: ] ..By the way, the plants are growing like mad..

----------


## PeterGwee

Hi guys! Well..now have some problems with the JBL ferropol again. Recently, I got myself an iron test kit after finding growth of green spot algae to be quite strong after dosing the JBL ferropol according to the instruction printed for several weeks. When I measured the iron level, it shows a value of 0.8!!! Did a 50% water change and the level went down to 0.2. So, do I stop dosing the fert until the level drop or must I continue to dose according to the instruction printed? [ :Grin: ] ..By the way, the plants are growing like mad..

----------


## PeterGwee

Hi guys! Well..now have some problems with the JBL ferropol again. Recently, I got myself an iron test kit after finding growth of green spot algae to be quite strong after dosing the JBL ferropol according to the instruction printed for several weeks. When I measured the iron level, it shows a value of 0.8!!! Did a 50% water change and the level went down to 0.2. So, do I stop dosing the fert until the level drop or must I continue to dose according to the instruction printed? [ :Grin: ] ..By the way, the plants are growing like mad..

----------


## tawauboy

you can continue dosing but at reduced dosage.
may be 1/4 or 1/2 the recommended dosage.

i dose with sera florena and have a lot of spot algae also.

----------


## ryan

i was told by the guys here to dose about half of the reccommended dosage... :Wink:

----------


## PeterGwee

I was trying to figure out whether I should dose the reduced dosage weekly as indicated or divde it into 7 days instead..any suggestions? How about 1ml per day or more?

----------


## tawauboy

can try 1/2 the recommended dosage.
divide by 7 and dose daily.
monitor and adjust accordingly.

i think it is better to dose daily with small amounts than 1 big dose weekly.

----------


## kubrich

i am using ferropol also...same thing,spot algae grows like mad....now i usually dose 1/2 to a 1/4 of normal dosage,depending on algal growth for tt week.i noe its probably the wrong way...but going by agaration for now... :Razz:

----------


## hoppinghippo

Peter: maybe try daily dosages of reduced amts? and after 1 or 2 hrs of lights on so plants ready to absorb?

----------


## ZeRoC00l

Yup, reduce amt of dosing to 1/2 or 1/4

and drop everyday bit by bit, cos Fe in planted tank get oxidised very quicky, rendering it usless to plants.

A bit everyday is the key.

----------

